# Funny hunters' video for Christmas



## anachronism (Dec 16, 2016)

This one's from Holland but "full of Christmas cheer." Euro dry humour but enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc5dKqoFtKk


----------



## 4metals (Dec 17, 2016)

Funny, now if that was in the US, he would have been 5 deer tags short and spent the rest of his life in prison.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 17, 2016)

He'd have also been asked how he shot 6 deer with 5 shots...


----------



## kurtak (Dec 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> He'd have also been asked how he shot 6 deer with 5 shots...



OK - if you thought that was funny you are a real sick puppy & someone needs to call Dr Phil & make an appointment for you to talk with him :twisted: 

The problem is - I can't be the one to call Dr Phil for you --- because I thought it was funny to :mrgreen: 

So if anyone is feeling the need to call Dr Phil for Jon - tell Dr Phil to set up two chairs on the stage - one for Jon --- & one for me :twisted: :lol: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Dec 18, 2016)

4metals said:


> Funny, now if that was in the US, he would have been 5 deer tags short and spent the rest of his life in prison.



Do deer tags apply to public land only?


----------



## 4metals (Dec 18, 2016)

No, I live in the woods and could literally hunt in my back (or front) yard but taking any deer, in every state I know of, requires a tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok, that's interesting. Over here if you have permission to shoot someone's land then you don't have a limit beyond what shooting is required to keep the land managed. If ten deer can be taken in a day because the vermin control is required then ten are taken. Nobody is going to rock up and arrest you for it and your freezers and all your friends freezers are going to be very full. 

Then again, the flip side is that if you are caught poaching you are in deep doo doo because you'll be in breach of our firearms laws and that's jail time. I don't know of any "public" shooting areas and I don't think it exists in that form in the UK.

Edit: Then again to put things in perspective less than 200,000 people in the UK are licenced to own a firearm, and a fair percentage of those are just for gun clubs and target shooting rather than hunting. The process takes months to go through and the checks are rigorous.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Edit: Then again to put things in perspective less than 200,000 people in the UK are licenced to own a firearm, and a fair percentage of those are just for gun clubs and target shooting rather than hunting. The process takes months to go through and the checks are rigorous.


If you have the money or work on a farm then basic vermin such as rabbit's is fairly easy.
If you want some thing with a bit more meat you could be looking at thousands.
A good shoot as are traditional with the upper class with a 200 bird minimum you could be looking at near on £10,000 with an excess of £40 a bird.
As for Deer you would have to have in place shooting permission before you even look at rifles of your own.
£2000 to £5000 a day stalking and £400-£1000 dependent on the animal you manage to tag.
Unless you happen to own 20,000 acre estate of your own. Not many do.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 18, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Then again to put things in perspective less than 200,000 people in the UK are licenced to own a firearm, and a fair percentage of those are just for gun clubs and target shooting rather than hunting. The process takes months to go through and the checks are rigorous.
> ...


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...


Well I can only speak for Devon.
I know an inordinate amount of chap's with quite well stocked gun cabinets and no where to blow.
It is actually quite a large favour to ask for some one to let you discharge a fire arm on your land unsupervised.
Not many people have good fire arm's etiquette ,My uncle use to like to test you by passing you his gun unannounced. Low betide you if you ever fell for the trick, talk about a back hand.
if it was not cleared it was let drop.
Apart from parts of Dartmoor ,Exmoor and Scotland there are not many large open tracks of wilderness left in the U.K. which is sad.
I use to enjoy the mechanics of it more than actually dispatching any thing. can not see it ever being worth while again with the way the licencing is now set up.
An other case of the one or two mentally deranged individuals causing over bearing controlee for the rest of us.
You may get the odd Roe Deer for free ,but you would never be given a nice Red stag gratis. they are reserved for the big spenders.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 18, 2016)

It's completely different in North Yorkshire. Lots of villages and plenty of farmers. All the guys I shoot with are straightforward lads who work hard for a living, the control is in the hands of the hard working farmers who might be fussy about who they let on their land but I wouldn't class as deranged.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 18, 2016)

anachronism said:


> It's completely different in North Yorkshire. Lots of villages and plenty of farmers. All the guys I shoot with are straightforward lads who work hard for a living, the control is in the hands of the hard working farmers who might be fussy about who they let on their land but I wouldn't class as deranged.


When I referenced Deranged individuals I was talking about people like " Michael Ryan" who initiated the hole reclassification knee jerk.
Up until then things where fairly well controlled but accessible.
They took all my pistols away, even my 22 briclot Air pistol because some one had produced a cartridge converter. I was not happy.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 18, 2016)

On Long Island NY where I lived for 50 years I lived very close to a Grumman Aerospace facility in Calverton. It was huge and mostly wooded. After years the deer were so numerous that they were a hazard to drivers and even to fighter jets landing on the airstrip because the deer just ran out onto roads and the airstrip. They were allowed to issue permits for locals to thin out the herd. I know plenty of guys that were more than happy to help them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Dec 18, 2016)

4metals said:


> On Long Island NY where I lived for 50 years I lived very close to a Grumman Aerospace facility in Calverton. It was huge and mostly wooded. After years the deer were so numerous that they were a hazard to drivers and even to fighter jets landing on the airstrip because the deer just ran out onto roads and the airstrip. They were allowed to issue permits for locals to thin out the herd. I know plenty of guys that were more than happy to help them out.



Aye I live next to an airbase and one of the deer control officers is a friend. They can't tolerate deer running across the runway when fighter jets are landing.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 18, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> They took all my pistols away, even my 22 briclot Air pistol because some one had produced a cartridge converter. I was not happy.



"THEY" would love to render us defenseless here also. They just haven't worked out the logistics yet!!  :twisted: :twisted:


----------

